# Oh MY My!!!



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The river At Greenup dam will be down to 23feet by Friday!! Just a couple more feet, and the top sidewalk will be fishable!! Lets hope they are hungry. Can't wait to see the gang!!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Watching the River levels closely but I will believe it when I see it. LOL

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=rlx&gage=hntw2


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Still lots of muddy water coming your way from Marietta


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

And,,,, up she comes again.


----------

